

Ask HN: How would you use the web to improve the college learning experience? - scooby

Hey guys,<p>If any of you are going to college now or have in the past 5 years, you'll be familiar with what technology schools provide to their students: Blackboard, Moodle, etc.<p>And you've probably experienced frustration with how behind these platforms were compared to what exists on the web today.<p>So my question is this: if you were to design a app/platform for enhancing learning for a course, with tools for students and professors, and helped build community within the school, what would that look like?<p>I'm doing my thesis on the topic, and would really appreciate your thoughts.
======
vaksel
apparently blackboard holds the patents for what they are doing, and they are
very quick to sue anyone encroaching on their patents. Unless you have a ton
of cash for legal battles, its just not worth going after them

------
norimaki
Why do you believe Blackboard and Moodle are "behind what exists on the web
today"?

~~~
scooby
Well, I didn't say "behind what exists on the web today." Blackboard has the
dominant share of the commercial e-learning industry, and Moodle is popular as
an open-source alternative.

Both of them are expensive to operate and out of range for many smaller
schools.

And both of changed little in the past 5 years to enhance collaboration and
sharing among students.

